# 4th of July Troop Raffle sponsored by Taboo Cigars



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Welcome to the 2008 4th of July *

*Raffle for the Troops *
*sponsored by Taboo Cigars.*​We're all happy to have you!!!
What we have here is an opportunity for some lucky gorilla to win an enormous prize pack, all the while doing our part to support the troops.
The prizes will be highlighted below, and it's very likely there will be more added along the way.

*The rules are simple:*
1.) To get a chance in the raffle, we simply need for you to donate a fiver of sticks for the troops. You can earn a bonus chance by putting a link to this raffle in your signature. You can only earn the bonus chance after donating your first fiver.
2.) Additional chances can be earned by donating extra fivers.
3.) The winner will be drawn on the 4th of July.
4.) In order to be eligible for the prize, I will have had to receive your entry sticks by midnight July 3rd. There will be no exceptions, only because it will make a mess of everything if we do. If for some reason we have not received your sticks, your Delivery Confirmation number will be considered as valid, but the prize will NOT be shipped until we've received your entry sticks.
5.)All entry sticks will need to be mailed to:
Scott Shilala
104 Dixon Ave
DuBois, PA 15801
I will be dividing the sticks evenly and I will forward them to each of our three troop supporters (newcigarz, bazookajoe, macms) at the contest's end.
6.) I will keep an updated list of entries in this thread.
7.) In order to enter, you'll simply make a post in this thread that says "I'll take one chance."
Or "I'll take five chances, plus a bonus chance because I've put a link to the raffle in my sig."
Please be clear and concise. If you have any questions, feel free to email me, or you can pm Vinnie (massphatness) or myself.

*Now, on to the prize package!!!*

*Donations by tccigar and shilala*
Rob at Taboo has graciously donated 4 Taboo Ten Pack Samplers.
I've donated a labeler, 2 pounds of 65% HCM beads (3-8oz., 4-2oz.), a jar humidor complete with HCM beads, HCS beads, and a Hygroset II hygrometer, an Oust Fan, and a couple Boveda One Step Calibration Kits. 
Here's a pic:

I've added a handmade humidor to the prize package.
You can read all about it and see detailed pictures right here.
Here's a pic:

*Next, we have a Rocky Patel Sampler by Chasden. *
Here's Chuck's Description:
The Rocky Sampler
Rocky Patel is the master blender behind this 21 cigar sampler. He's a notorious stickler for perfection and is incessantly on the move, testing, trying, and looking for new and exciting ways to blend tobaccos into cigars of exceptional taste and aroma. 
Rocky Patel represents many of today's finest and most popular cigars. Sampler includes cigars from the Indian Tabac line, the line of cigars that establish Rocky Patel as a cigar maker worth watching and some of the most popular boutique cigars in his line.
Cigars Included:
3 - Indian Tabac Ltd. Reserve 
3 - Indian Tabac Super Fuerte 
3 - Vintage 1990 
3 - Vintage 1992 
3 - Edge Toro Corojo 
3 - Sun Grown by Rocky Patel 
3 - Olde World Reserve Maduro

*Next is a very nice selection of specialties by Revsmoke.*
Here's what Todd has donated to the prizepool:
5 sticks, pipe tobacco, some fresh ground coffee, local homegrown maple syrup, and some gum and mints.

*hotreds has pledged a gorgeous Fuente fiver.*
Hugh's donation looks like this:
God of Fire Don Carlos 2005
Fuente Fuente Opus X
Don Carlos
King B
Hemingway Short Story
Here's a pic:

*Gnukfu has donated a beautiful selection to the prizeload as well.*
George's donation will be comprised of 5 PAM 35's and a selection of five cc's.
Here's a pic:

*Next is a donation by ja3480.*
John's very generous donation to the prize package is a box of Padron 3000 Maduro's.

*Silverfox67 has donated a excellent selection of premium smokes, and more!!!*
Shawn's list looks like this:
Opus X Belicosa 2006
Opus X Robusto 2007
Cohiba Sig VI 2006
Cohiba Robusto 2007
Boli Simone Regionale Edicion Canada
Shawn has also offered to throw in a Palio and a Walnut 3 Stick Day Case.

*Next is Dunng's donation.*
Gary has graciously offered this beautiful, 21-cigar chest which was built to commemorate the 5 Vegas brand and showcases its three top-selling blend. Classic, Gold, and Series 'A' - 7 cigars from each - all boasting a beautiful, super-slow-burning 7.5" x 54 size. A limited production vitola you will only find with this sampler.
7 - 5 Vegas Classic Special Edition (7.5" x 54)
The 91-rated classic that started it all. A rich, creamy, nutty smoke that's medium in body.
7 - 5 Vegas Gold Special Edition (7.5" x 54) 
A mild, mellow treat that begins with a peppery blast, then smokes creamy and smooth to the nub.
7 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Special Edition (7.5" x 54) 
Rich, toasty, chocolaty, meaty...the ultimate after-dinner smoke.
Here's a pic:

*Next is the massphatness donation.*
Vinnie has pledged a delicious fiver of Padron Anniversary Maduro 40th's.

*Garyatmaui has pledged a donation to the Prize package.*
Here's a pic of a very nice selection of cigars:

*Next is a very nice Oliva Sampler donated by AD720*
Andrew has tossed in this sweet Oliva Sampler.
Here's a pic:

We're very much looking forward to gathering up a nice pile of sticks for the troops.
Lord knows they can use all the support they can get. 
Thanks for your consideration!!!
Scott (shilala) and 
Vinnie (massphatness)


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

I'll take one chance!


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I'll take 2 chances, plus the bonus chance.

On their way: 0307 1790 0001 0611 1191


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

I'm definately in...


----------



## Smitty0128 (Feb 22, 2007)

count me in. If you need help shipping the cigars to the troops . check us out and get with me. www.opfth.com

Nice job and thanks for the contest

sticks going out in am


----------



## Smitty0128 (Feb 22, 2007)

ok. Ill take 6 chances. 30 sticks leaving today for u


----------



## D_A (Nov 3, 2007)

I'll take 8 chances, plus the bonus.

Cigars leaving today
0103 8555 7493 4857 6141


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll be in for a few. :tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

I'll take 5 chances plus the sig for 6 total.

Scott, I am having a bundle (25) of Mild-Med. African Cameroon Wrapper with Nicaraguan Filler and Binder. Cuban Seed shipped from Taboo straight to you. Patrick said they will ship today. My note is in the shipment box.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Common peeps, 179 views, 8 of us with chances? Lots of yummies to win and you get to help support the the finest people in the world.

All gave some, some gave all.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Volt said:


> Common peeps, 179 views, 8 of us with chances? Lots of yummies to win and you get to help support the the finest people in the world.
> 
> All gave some, some gave all.


If I could break some time loose, I'd be able to get some more donations up there. Maybe tonight. Wish me luck. :tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

hehe, *LUCK*


----------



## Beachjeep90 (Jan 30, 2008)

Put me down for 3 plus the bonus. Will ship out today with dc#.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Contestants (red indicates I've received the donation)*
hotreds - 2
uncballzer - 3
shvictor - ?
smitty0128 - 6
D_A - 9
Bax - 3
Volt - 6
Beachjeep90 - 4


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm in for at least 2


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

shilala said:


> If I could break some time loose, I'd be able to get some more donations up there. Maybe tonight. Wish me luck. :tu


Hey Scott Round out my donation to a 5er I will add a Boli Simone Regionale Edicion Canada

I will throw in a Palio and a Walnut 3 stick day case.

I will email you a pic if you want it


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll take a chance and a bonus chance. Thanks to you and our servicemen and women. :tu


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

I will take two chances plus the bonus chance and I would would like to donate a prize pack. How do I go about it? I have half a dozen Gurkhas and an Opus or two that should work.

Let me know what I need to do
gary



shilala? said:


> *Welcome to the 2008 4th of July Raffle for the Troops, sponsored by Taboo Cigars.*
> 
> We're all happy to have you!!!
> What we have here is an opportunity for some lucky gorilla to win an enormous prize pack, all the
> ...


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

bump


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey Scott, put me down for 4 chances and a bonus for the sig. 

Thanks for setting this up! :tu

C#01038555749467585413


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

massphatness said:


> bump


A box of Padron 3000 Maduro should land at your place on the 18th 
1z76r2v40312388250

My local B&M store said, "anyone that orders a box for the troops they will take an additional 25% of the box purchase."

Edward Thomas Cigar
104 Limestone Plz
Fayetteville, NY 13066
315-637-1688

Ask for Eric 
"Anything that will support the troops!"
He has Scott's address and will send the package out to him!!
If anyone has any questions please PM me ... Thanks


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm In :tu


----------



## DMK (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm in for one chance and if I can figure out the addy thingie that will give me another....:hn


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

bump - maybe you're not looking at the prize pool 'cuz damn folks, this is moving waaaaaaaaaaaaay too slow


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Contestants (red indicates I've received the donation)*
hotreds - 2
uncballzer - 3
shvictor - ?
smitty0128 - 6
D_A - 9
Bax - 5
Volt - 6
Beachjeep90 - 4
awsmith4 - 2
CBI_2 - 2
garyatmaui - 3
OSIRIS - ?
DMK - 2


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll take 5 chances, plus a bonus chance because I've put a link to the raffle in my sig.
I'll get them out in the mail after this weekend.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm in for one plus the sig line bonus.

Wish I could do more.

Al


----------



## krik011 (Jul 24, 2007)

I'll be in for a couple chances at least... need to check my Humi first. I see you are VERY close to me, will be to you shortly shilala.

Thanks,


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

4 plus the bonus


----------



## krik011 (Jul 24, 2007)

This is awesome, so much support!

4 chances plus the bonus just to put it in the thread.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks like we're starting to get a few people on board!:ss


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

I'll take two chances plus I will add the link to my signature. :tu


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

hotreds - 2
uncballzer - 3
shvictor - ?
smitty0128 - 6
D_A - 9
Bax - 5
Volt - 6
Beachjeep90 - 4
awsmith4 - 2
CBI_2 - 2
garyatmaui - 3
OSIRIS - ?
DMK - 2
*SvilleKid - 15

I've never figured out the linky thingy so I will have to go with just the seegars!! DC # 0103 8555 7493 9770 2478 headed you way, Scott.*


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry guys, have been out of town all week. Will work to get them out today.



shilala said:


> *Contestants (red indicates I've received the donation)*
> hotreds - 2
> uncballzer - 3
> shvictor - ?
> ...


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

75 cigars on the way to shilala!!

DC# 0307 3330 0000 1363 3461

:u

I will also add a donation to the prize!


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

I will take six chances. I will get you a delivery confirmation number later today.

--



shilala said:


> 7.) In order to enter, you'll simply make a post in this thread that says "I'll take one chance."


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

Dc #0303 0130 0001 5438 3527



oldforge said:


> i Will Take Six Chances. I Will Get You A Delivery Confirmation Number Later Today.
> 
> --


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Just dropped them in the mail
3 tickets worth, although one of them can be added to the prizes.
CF# 0404 2755 6860 2800 2328


And I added the link to my signature:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Ormonster (Jan 29, 2007)

I'll take 1 chance plus a bonus chance. Stogies will be in the mail on Monday.

DC# 0703 8555 7490 0954 1819


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

i'm in for at least 2, will mail monday morning. if you need list of sticks pm me.


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

5 chances in the mail
dc#0306 0320 0001 5652 4445


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Scott -

I'll take 3 chances and a bonus chance!

0103 8555 7493 6830 8753





PS - I already won a Troop Supporter raffle, so don't pick me. Thanks. :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Contestants (red indicates I've received the donation)*
hotreds - 2
uncballzer - 3
shvictor - ?
smitty0128 - 6
D_A - 9
Bax - 5
Volt - 6
Beachjeep90 - 4
awsmith4 - 2
CBI_2 - 2
garyatmaui - 3
OSIRUS - 5
DMK - 2
drunkensailor - 6
ahc4353 - 2
krik011 - 5
ironfreak - 2
Svillekid - 15
Mr. Maduro - 15
oldforge - 6
Ormonster - 2
rrplascencia - 2
AD720 - 4


----------



## krik011 (Jul 24, 2007)

You should receive mine soon. 

http://trkcnfrm1.smi.usps.com/PTSIn...nquiry.do?origTrackNum=9121785091401626246699


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

0103 8555 7494 4223 8914

This is for my two chances... Don't forget my bonus chance!! :tu


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Scott,

Sorry it took me so long to get you this picture for the Raffle but here it is.

*SilverFox has donated a excellent selection of premium smokes, and more!!!*
Shawn's list looks like this:
Opus X Belicosa 2006
Opus X Robusto 2007
Cohiba Sig VI 2006
Cohiba Robusto 2007
Boli Simone Regionale Edicion Canada
Palio and a Walnut 3 Stick Day Case.


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

didn't noticed the raffle things...time to take a look cause this looks to be good stuff for a good cause!!

*edit* I'm going to the b&m this Saturday and Will have them out Monday morning. They should be there by the 3rd, I already have the packaged labeled with the DC number as well, just waiting to pick up more smokes =)


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

These prizes are adding up to an amazing raffle, we have to get a few more people in on it. Start working the boards fellas! :tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

I got to say. The winner of this raffle is gonna be in cigar heaven! Even a 1/3 of it would be a rocking prize. As one who has had a friend in the sand pit who received some sticks from CS, I would like to pass on my thanks to all who are donating.


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

sign me up for 2


----------



## Guntizzle (Jun 3, 2008)

Put me down for 2 as well, also a cutter and ashtray
1:
5 - Acid 1400cc
2:
Random Mild sticks (will update)

i'll ship em out this friday (not too late right?)


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Sign me up for 2 chances plus the bonus for a total of 3. I will have them out tomorrow. I'll pm the dc number.


----------



## Guntizzle (Jun 3, 2008)

Guntizzle said:


> Put me down for 2 as well, also a cutter and ashtray
> 1:
> 5 - Acid 1400cc
> 2:
> ...


Packed up and ready to ship

CAO Gold 5
Acid Cold Infusion Tea
Rockey Patel Maduro
Olivia G
Aurora 1495
====================
5 - Acid 1400cc

Road warrior ashtray (figure troops wont have CO's looking over their shoulder in transport)

Guillotine cutter

Its an honor to give so little to those who give so much.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Contestants (red indicates I've received the donation)*
hotreds - 2
uncballzer - 3
shvictor - ?
smitty0128 - 6
D_A - 9
Bax - 5
Volt - 6
Beachjeep90 - 4
awsmith4 - 2
CBI_2 - 2
garyatmaui - 3
OSIRUS - 5
DMK - 2
drunkensailor - 6
ahc4353 - 2
krik011 - 5
ironfreak - 2
Svillekid - 15
Mr. Maduro - 15
oldforge - 6
Ormonster - 2
rrplascencia - 2
AD720 - 4
ucubed - ?
mikeandshellie2 - 2
Guntizzle - 2
dccraft - 3


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

hmm when will these go out to newcigarz? I have to send the water pillows I promised, but I might as well send them to you to send over there in 1 big package with my cigars for the raffle...I'll try and have it out Friday, if not latest Monday, they should be there before the 3rd though, but I'll put down how many latest Saturday


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Scott,

DC# 0103 8555 7493 7065 6200

Will ship tomorrow.

All the best.

Al


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Mine go out as soon as the post man arrives

DC#

0103 8555 7493 8081 4287


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

On the way. DC 0308 0070 0001 7261 0654


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

DC# 03073330000169764071
mine went out today!


----------



## Guntizzle (Jun 3, 2008)

i hate to be a n00b, but what are these DC#? are they shipping tracking? i was gonna use UPS is that okay?


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Scott,

I will be shipping 4 - 5 packs either Saturday or Monday for the raffle. 
I will post a DC# once it's airborne. 
Please enter them under the following user's names not mine:​
taltos
jjirons69
ResIpsa
DSturg369

I will include a note to remind you with the cigars.

Thanks,
Chas


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I'll take 2 plus the bonus chance!

DC# 0103 8555 7493 6098 1978


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

2 chances plus the bonus on their way

DC # 0103 8555 7494 7584 6599


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

uncballzer - 3
shvictor - 3
smitty0128 - 6
D_A - 9
Bax - 5
Volt - 6
Beachjeep90 - 4
awsmith4 - 2
CBI_2 - 2
garyatmaui - 3
OSIRUS - 5
DMK - 2
drunkensailor - 6
ahc4353 - 2
krik011 - 5
ironfreak - 2
Svillekid - 15
Mr. Maduro - 15
oldforge - 6
Ormonster - 2
rrplascencia - 2
AD720 - 4
ucubed - ?
mikeandshellie2 - 2
Guntizzle - 2
dccraft - 3
taltos - 1
jjirons69 - 1
ResIpsa - 1
DSturg369 - 1
Dball - 3


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

ucubed said:


> hmm when will these go out to newcigarz? I have to send the water pillows I promised, but I might as well send them to you to send over there in 1 big package with my cigars for the raffle...I'll try and have it out Friday, if not latest Monday, they should be there before the 3rd though, but I'll put down how many latest Saturday


That'll be fine.
I'll be sending these things off to the three troop supporters as soon as they are all here.
I'll see to it that the pillows are in newcigarz shipment. :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Guntizzle said:


> i hate to be a n00b, but what are these DC#? are they shipping tracking? i was gonna use UPS is that okay?


DC#'s are Delivery Confirmation numbers for Priority Mail.
UPS is fine. :tu


----------



## anderson0196 (May 11, 2008)

I'm in for 4 and the bonus - Sticks ship tomorrow. 

DC 0703 8555 7490 2050 1267

Good luck to all and thanks to Scott for putting this together and all who've donated to support the cause.:ss


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

VERY impressive!


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

I have 36 water pillows and 23 cigars sent...few are lower end 4 something cigars so I'll take 3 tickets plus the bonus...if the cheaper ones should count then whatever if not then 4 tickets total including bonus...funding is a little low, but I am trying to do what I can =)..hopefully I can just ship out more stuff soon...shipping out tomorrow with the DC number
0308 0730 0000 6355 1597


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

Shipped out today at 11:05 A.M. EST


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Contestants (red indicates I've received the donation)*
hotreds - 2
uncballzer - 3
shvictor - 3
smitty0128 - 6
D_A - 9
Bax - 5
Volt - 6
Beachjeep90 - 4
awsmith4 - 2
CBI_2 - 2
garyatmaui - 3
OSIRUS - 5
DMK - 2
drunkensailor - 6
ahc4353 - 2
krik011 - 5
ironfreak - 3
Svillekid - 15
Mr. Maduro - 15
oldforge - 6
Ormonster - 2
rrplascencia - 2
AD720 - 4
ucubed - 5, I think.
mikeandshellie2 - 2
Guntizzle - 2
dccraft - 3
taltos - 1
jjirons69 - 1
ResIpsa - 1
DSturg369 - 1
Dball - 3
anderson0196 - 5


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Just sent 15 sticks your way, should be there in 2 days. Plus the best signature link ever will place me at 4, thanks guys! Good luck to all!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Can't believe I had missed this. Must have had my head in the sand.

I will send out cigars for 4 entries monday morning :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Contestants (red indicates I've received the donation)*
hotreds - 2
uncballzer - 3
shvictor - 3
smitty0128 - 6
D_A - 9
Bax - 5
Volt - 6
Beachjeep90 - 4
awsmith4 - 2
CBI_2 - 2
garyatmaui - 3
OSIRUS - 5
DMK - 2
drunkensailor - 6
ahc4353 - 2
krik011 - 5
ironfreak - 3
Svillekid - 15
Mr. Maduro - 15
oldforge - 6
Ormonster - 2
rrplascencia - 4
AD720 - 4
ucubed - 5, I think.
mikeandshellie2 - 2
Guntizzle - 2
dccraft - 3
taltos - 1
jjirons69 - 1
ResIpsa - 1
DSturg369 - 1
Dball - 3
anderson0196 - 5
JohnnyKay5 - 4
n3uka - 4


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Scott, 2 fivers coming your way Monday (DC#0103 8555 7494 4573 0767), plus I've added the link for the bonus. That should give me 4 total, the other being ChasDen's contest contribution.


----------



## RailRunner (May 25, 2008)

I'm entering with 3 chances. For my convience sticks have been ordered with Famous-Smoke, so it'll probably be on time.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

This is shaping up nicely! Keep em coming Brothers and Sisters!!


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

went by a store a little while ago. i was looking for bundles or something inexpensive to add onto my cigars for the troops, didn't really see anything so i left. i was half way to my truck when the kid inside came out to ask if i had taken a cigar. only after accusing me of stealing did he offer to help. awesome customer service! i've probably dropped $1500 in the last two months on cigars but won't ever return to that store. type of place that has regulars that think they own it. i did find a box to ship at another b&m that has a smokin hot girl working behind the counter. just because i'm 30 years old don't underestimate the income. scott i have to check the ct but i think it will be 6 more chances coming your way. :tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

rrplasencia said:


> i did find a box to ship at another b&m that has a smokin hot girl working behind the counter. :tu


Sounds like you shoulda shipped the girl! I would end the contest there.. you win!


----------



## Guntizzle (Jun 3, 2008)

sry it took a bit, busy weekend

UPS Tracking:
1Z7R9W480387097774

heh, notice the 777 in the tracking, feeling lucky.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Heading out in the morning 0103 8555 7493 7226 1389


----------



## Haastility (Apr 30, 2008)

I am in for 3 plus the bonus! Shipping out in the morning.


----------



## Haastility (Apr 30, 2008)

Just shipped them out, DC# 03080070000159002915


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Contestants (red indicates I've received the donation)*
hotreds - 2
uncballzer - 3
shvictor - 3
smitty0128 - 6
D_A - 9
Bax - 5
Volt - 6
Beachjeep90 - 4
awsmith4 - 2
CBI_2 - 2
garyatmaui - 3
OSIRUS - 5
DMK - 2
drunkensailor - 6
ahc4353 - 2
krik011 - 5
ironfreak - 3
Svillekid - 15
Mr. Maduro - 15
oldforge - 6
Ormonster - 2
rrplascencia - 4
AD720 - 4
ucubed - 5
mikeandshellie2 - 2
Guntizzle - 2
dccraft - 3
taltos - 1
jjirons69 - 4
ResIpsa - 1
DSturg369 - 1
Dball - 3
anderson0196 - 5
JohnnyKay5 - 4
n3uka - 4
RailRunner - 3
Haastility - 4


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

6.2 more chances dc# 0307 3330 0001 2666 1689 :gn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Scott, 

see my sig, and even though I was drunk last saturday, I remember I promised to enter the raffle, so I will send out 2 fivers tomorrow.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Was shipped this morning. Also added a sig for the contest. 
Great job on contest. :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

shilala said:


> *Contestants (red indicates I've received the donation)*
> hotreds - 2
> uncballzer - 3
> shvictor - 3
> ...


Don Fernando 2 fivers + the bonus


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

DON You Bastage! You copied my sig! See it goes to show you my sig was THAT Good! It should be worth 2 bonuses! :ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> DON You Bastage! You copied my sig! See it goes to show you my sig was THAT Good! It should be worth 2 bonuses! :ss


Yes I did LT, and i'll make sure you get rewarded for it :r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Don Fernando said:


> Scott,
> 
> see my sig, and even though I was drunk last saturday, I remember I promised to enter the raffle, so I will send out 2 fivers tomorrow.


I changed my mind. I did not send 2 fivers, but I ordered a 125 cigar sampler from CI instead :ss that way the cigars will be at your doorstep in time instead of a week late, and money wise it's the same to me with the current exchange rate on the dollar and shipping overseas.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Don Fernando said:


> Don Fernando 2 fivers + the bonus


edit:

Don Fernando - 25 + bonus


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Don Fernando said:


> I changed my mind. I did not send 2 fivers, but I ordered a 125 cigar sampler from CI instead :ss that way the cigars will be at your doorstep in time instead of a week late, and money wise it's the same to me with the current exchange rate on the dollar and shipping overseas.


*Brilliant!! :tu*


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Contestants (red indicates I've received the donation)*
hotreds - 2
uncballzer - 3
shvictor - 3
smitty0128 - 6
D_A - 9
Bax - 5
Volt - 6
Beachjeep90 - 4
awsmith4 - 2
CBI_2 - 2
garyatmaui - 3
OSIRUS - 5
DMK - 2
drunkensailor - 6
ahc4353 - 2
krik011 - 5
ironfreak - 3
Svillekid - 15
Mr. Maduro - 15
oldforge - 6
Ormonster - 2
rrplascencia - 4
rrplascencia - 6.2
AD720 - 4
ucubed - 5
mikeandshellie2 - 2
Guntizzle - 2
dccraft - 3
taltos - 1
jjirons69 - 4
ResIpsa - 1
DSturg369 - 1
Dball - 3
anderson0196 - 5
JohnnyKay5 - 4
n3uka - 4
RailRunner - 3
Haastility - 4
Don "The Madman" Fernando - 26


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

yay my cigars came in!!! sorry about the pillows though, I was thinking it would me less hassel to send them full so you didn't have to or the troops didn't have to fill them...but maybe by the time it get's there it may have to be =P


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

Don Fernando said:


> edit:
> 
> Don Fernando - 25 + bonus


I guess we know who will win this one.. :r

That is a hell of a contribution, brother.. :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Ironfreak said:


> I guess we know who will win this one.. :r
> 
> That is a hell of a contribution, brother.. :tu


It's a contest, someone with just one fiver could win just the same.


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

this is true...no matter who wins, it'll be for good botl's who contributed to helping the troops...besides if Don wins he'll probably send his winnings out anyways =P


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

Don Fernando said:


> It's a contest, someone with just one fiver could win just the same.


But the odds are in your favor.

You have nearly a 1/7 chance of winning versus a 1/37 chance of winning for someone who had 5 entries submitted.

I am not talking trash.. You gotta pay to play.. I think your entry is admirable. This is all about the troops.. :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ucubed said:


> this is true...no matter who wins, it'll be for good botl's who contributed to helping the troops...besides if Don wins he'll probably send his winnings out anyways =P


part of it yes, there are some cigars that I never had and would love to try, and forwarding some other items (like the beautiful handmade humidor from Shilala) feels like disrespecting and that's the last thing I want to do.


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

that's what i was planning on doing as well =)


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I expect that most of us would. And I know exactly where (or better who) I will forward it too.


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

lol will it be a surprise?!?!?


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

It depends how you look at the odds.
What if I look at it this way...
Don Fernando will either win or he will lose.
That gives him a 50% chance of winning, which is far better than the 14% you previously suggested.
In my 41 years on this planet, I've learned two things about statistics:
1.) I can make them say anything I want them to say.
2.) God is completely unimpressed by them, and does whatever he wants.

One thing is absolutely certain in all this.
If you don't play, you don't win. That's 100%.



Ironfreak said:


> But the odds are in your favor.
> 
> You have nearly a 1/7 chance of winning versus a 1/37 chance of winning for someone who had 5 entries submitted.
> 
> I am not talking trash.. You gotta pay to play.. I think your entry is admirable. This is all about the troops.. :tu


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

shilala said:


> It depends how you look at the odds.
> What if I look at it this way...
> Don Fernando will either win or he will lose.
> That gives him a 50% chance of winning, which is far better than the 14% you previously suggested.
> ...


I am a numbers guy.. (I work in finance)

Numbers (odds) run through my veins.. :r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Ironfreak said:


> I am a numbers guy.. (I work in finance)
> 
> Numbers (odds) run through my veins.. :r


I know what you mean, I'm the same way, I just kinda gave up on them once I got clued in to rule #2. :r


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

shilala said:


> I know what you mean, I'm the same way, I just kinda gave up on them once I got clued in to rule #2. :r


Agreed.

Either way, the troops are taken care of.. (Which is what REALLY counts) :tu


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

god I hated statistics when I took stats 2 last semester...


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

ucubed said:


> god I hated statistics when I took stats 2 last semester...


Try doing it for a living.. :r


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

god I would hate the living =D


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I say the odds are almost 100% that all the prizes will be won by someone.


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

gnukfu said:


> I say the odds are almost 100% that all the prizes will be won by someone.


*Sex Panther*.. 60% of the time, it works every time!


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

And now we return to the third half of the thread!


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> I say the odds are almost 100% that all the prizes will be won by someone.


Brilliant! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Fiver on the way Scott...


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm in for 20 tickets please....


----------



## Molarman777 (Nov 7, 2007)

I am new and just saw this post, can I ****** some cash to help buy some stogies for the troops? Sorry to join late but I never pass up a chance to support the TROOPS.

Molarman(the cigar smoking dentist)


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Molarman777 said:


> I am new and just saw this post, can I ****** some cash to help buy some stogies for the troops? Sorry to join late but I never pass up a chance to support the TROOPS.
> 
> Molarman(the cigar smoking dentist)


Welcome to the jungle :tu

Rather than ****** some cash, 
Famous has their Nicaraguan 2000 Churchill cigars as the Monster deal today for $19.99. 
Buy them and have them shipped directly to Scott.

20 very nice cigars for 20 bucks :tu

( Link ) offer ends at midnight tonight.

Chas


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

As long as I have a DC#, anyone can enter clean up till midnight on the 4th.
It's up in the rules way at the beginning. :tu
Chuck had an excellent idea for you, molarman.
If you'd still like to make a cash donation, you can do that by pm'ing macms, bazookajoe, or newcigarz. Any of them can let you know anything you'll need to know. :tu
Thank You!!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Order #3413184
Confirmation #CI1313568

Tracking Information:
Tracking #1ZEW96780371467059


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Contestants (red indicates I've received the donation)*
hotreds - 2
uncballzer - 3
shvictor - 3
smitty0128 - 6
D_A - 9
Bax - 5
Volt - 6
Beachjeep90 - 4
awsmith4 - 2
CBI_2 - 2
garyatmaui - 3
OSIRUS - 5
DMK - 2
drunkensailor - 6
ahc4353 - 2
krik011 - 5
ironfreak - 3
Svillekid - 15
Mr. Maduro - 15
oldforge - 6
Ormonster - 2
rrplascencia - 10
AD720 - 4
ucubed - 5
mikeandshellie2 - 2
Guntizzle - 2
dccraft - 3
taltos - 1
jjirons69 - 4
ResIpsa - 1
DSturg369 - 1
Dball - 3
anderson0196 - 5
JohnnyKay5 - 4
n3uka - 4
RailRunner - 3
Haastility - 4
Don "The Madman" Fernando - 26
68TriShield - 1
rck70 - 20


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

We are currently at 655 cigars. Kerri and I have counted and split them up in 50 count bags with water pillows, that way we can send them off to the troop supporters.
It's looking very good, Gentlemen. :tu

Counting pledges, it looks like we're at 940 cigars!!!
If any of you can think of someone who may have missed this and would want to be involved, please give them a shout so we can push this over the 1,000 mark. :tu


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

Scott, 10 cigars headed your way.

DC 0103 8555 7494 3749 2796


----------



## Molarman777 (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the help and I have 45 cigars headed your way(I took Chas's idea) with an order # 2080169 from famous smokes. I will post you a tracking number soon but now I am off to fill cavities(yes I said cavities)!


Molar


----------



## RailRunner (May 25, 2008)

Ok, due to a set back with refusing my order at Famous Smoke, I now have sent the CI 125 sampler. So change my entry to 25 chances. It'll come a day late though... Do you mind?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

RailRunner said:


> Ok, due to a set back with refusing my order at Famous Smoke, I now have sent the CI 125 sampler. So change my entry to 25 chances. It'll come a day late though... Do you mind?


you will get a confirmation with trackingnumber from CI, probably tomorrow, post that, it's valid.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

tsolomon pushed us to 950.
Molarman the gigalo pushed us right up 995. 
RailRunner has driven us right over the top to 1120. 

Thanks for pushing this thing over the top, guys!!! :tu
I can rest easy now.


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

damn do you need more water pillows??? then again I won't be able to get them til the weekend when I'm back in Orlando


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

ucubed said:


> damn do you need more water pillows??? then again I won't be able to get them til the weekend when I'm back in Orlando


Nope. We're all good, Thank You!!!
They did come in handy, that's for sure.
I used two in each gallon bag of 50 cigars and that should be more than enough to keep them from here to the troop supporters.
They'll repack and send them to the sandbox. I had some left and I'll send the extras along as well.


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

Hmm well if there there is an overload of extra donating cigars let me know then I can get some more =)


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Contestants (red indicates I've received the donation)*
hotreds - 2
uncballzer - 3
shvictor - 3
smitty0128 - 6
D_A - 9
Bax - 5
Volt - 6
Beachjeep90 - 4
awsmith4 - 2
CBI_2 - 2
garyatmaui - 3
OSIRUS - 5
DMK - 2
drunkensailor - 6
ahc4353 - 2
krik011 - 5
ironfreak - 3
Svillekid - 15
Mr. Maduro - 15
oldforge - 6
Ormonster - 2
rrplascencia - 10
AD720 - 4
ucubed - 5
mikeandshellie2 - 2
Guntizzle - 2
dccraft - 3
taltos - 1
jjirons69 - 4
ResIpsa - 1
DSturg369 - 1
Dball - 3
anderson0196 - 5
JohnnyKay5 - 4
n3uka - 4
RailRunner - 25
Haastility - 4
Don "The Madman" Fernando - 26
68TriShield - 1
rck70 - 20
tsolomon - 2
Molarman777 - 9


----------



## Molarman777 (Nov 7, 2007)

Tracking # 1Z 2AF 928 03 3248 199 0 for my order, let me know if you need anything else.


God Bless,

Molar


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Great, just great. The generousity is undescribable!!

And our troops are magnificent and selfless!!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow!!! great job getting over the 1K mark! :tu


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

Well that's an s-load of cigars! If I have time to make the shipment overseas I'll toss in *101* cigar cutters. I'll get you a dc# but I'm more concerned with making the shipment than the raffle. So shoot me back and I'll make the call. :gn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

tracked my entry, it will be delivered today.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Whoo hoo, mine landed! Watch out don! ever play risk? My 4 could kick your 26's arce!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

check the topic JK, there are some posts about statistics. And if my 26 beat your 4, well, I am planning of sending most of the prizes to the troops anyway (that is, if I win), and guess who's apo I got ..........


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

not Tobiis, not Jays.. um... ICBJ since hes a new daddy?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Yes, I got his TOO.


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

101 CIGAR CUTTERS ups# 1Z42RV861266960110 GOING TO SHIP STRAIGHT TO MACMS TO CATCH UP TO THE SHIPMENT.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Scott!!! I am such a lagger but I wanna help. I know this is the last day and it is going out right now.

Put me down for 4 chances

15 smokes + bonus

DC# 0103 8555 7493 9661 2150


Thanks bro:tu


----------



## RailRunner (May 25, 2008)

Ok, I've got the DC number. I've asked for express delivery so I hope it comes soon.

DC# 1ZEW96781371510885


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm in for five chances. (That is 25 cigars) :ss DC# 0103 8555 7493 6598 1737 

Thanks for the flexibility. My excuse for my procrastination is life has been a little crazy lately. 


shilala I put a link in my sig to remind people you can still get into the contest but I don't expect it to count toward an entry.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Good luck to everyone, someone's going to have a hell-of-a good 4th!


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

well someone will have a god 4th yes...but i'm pretty sure many other people will have good next week...at least that's how it should be =)


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

What time is the drawing?


Happy 4th everyone!!!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> What time is the drawing?
> 
> Happy 4th everyone!!!


Midnight, Al. (It's up in the rules.)
If I'm not home at midnight, it'll be a little later. :tu
I do expect I'll be home, though.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Contestants (red indicates I've received the donation)*
hotreds - 2
uncballzer - 3
shvictor - 3
smitty0128 - 6
D_A - 9
Bax - 5
Volt - 6
Beachjeep90 - 4
awsmith4 - 2
CBI_2 - 2
garyatmaui - 3
OSIRUS - 5
DMK - 2
drunkensailor - 6
ahc4353 - 2
krik011 - 5
ironfreak - 3
Svillekid - 15
Mr. Maduro - 15
oldforge - 6
Ormonster - 2
rrplascencia - 10
AD720 - 4
ucubed - 5
mikeandshellie2 - 2
Guntizzle - 2
dccraft - 3
taltos - 1
jjirons69 - 4
ResIpsa - 1
DSturg369 - 1
Dball - 3
anderson0196 - 5
JohnnyKay5 - 4
n3uka - 4
RailRunner - 25 1ZEW96781371510885
Haastility - 4
Don "The Madman" Fernando - 26
68TriShield - 1
rck70 - 20 0308 0070 0001 1027 7864 and 0308 0070 0001 1027 7888
tsolomon - 2 0103 8555 7494 3749 2796
Molarman777 - 9 1Z 2AF 928 03 3248 199 0
gwc4sc - 4 0103 8555 7493 9661 2150
gvarsity - 6 0103 8555 7493 6598 1737


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Kerri and I just looked over the Raffle to decide how to pick the winner.
We decided that we'll assign ticket numbers to the participants as they are listed in the "Contestants" updates.
We'll update the Contestants list right before we draw the winning number.
We'll use the Random Integer Generator at http://www.random.org/integers/ to draw the winning number, take a screenshot, and post it here.
That should work very well.
If there are any errors in my updates, speak now or forever hold your peace. I can make any corrections directly before we draw the winner.
Once the winner is drawn, it'll be written in stone.
Thanks, everybody!!!


----------



## Guntizzle (Jun 3, 2008)

whens the drawling date?


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Guntizzle said:


> whens the drawling date?


I was going to be a real wise guy and say read the rules or read the couple of posts above yours but I'm not like that....midnight tonight. :ss

Good luck everyone! Can't wait to unload death and destruction....I mean send my sticks out to whoever wins em. :chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

shilala said:


> Kerri and I just looked over the Raffle to decide how to pick the winner.
> We decided that we'll assign ticket numbers to the participants as they are listed in the "Contestants" updates.
> We'll update the Contestants list right before we draw the winning number.
> We'll use the Random Integer Generator at http://www.random.org/integers/ to draw the winning number, take a screenshot, and post it here.
> ...


If you want a witness we can do it tomorrow 

Chas


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

ChasDen said:


> If you want a witness we can do it tomorrow
> 
> Chas


If I wait an extra 12 hours, I imagine there'll be a lynch mob here by the time you get here.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

shilala said:


> If I wait an extra 12 hours, I imagine there'll be a lynch mob here by the time you get here.


 Hmmm.... Lynch Mob, now that was a great band, I didn't know you got them to play at your raffle!


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Happy 4th to everyone!

Thanks to all the Troops for your service!

Rob

USS OHIO- Blue Crew 90-92
SSBN-726
1988-1992

Scott,
Let me know when you guys want to do another Troop Raffle.
I will donate!
Rob

*


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

Rob didn't know

Richard
USS WEST VIRGINIA - Gold Crew 97-99
SSBN 736


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Contestants (red indicates I've received the donation)*
hotreds - 2
uncballzer - 3
shvictor - 3
smitty0128 - 6
D_A - 9
Bax - 5
Volt - 6
Beachjeep90 - 4
awsmith4 - 2
CBI_2 - 2
garyatmaui - 3
OSIRUS - 5
DMK - 2
drunkensailor - 6
ahc4353 - 2
krik011 - 5
ironfreak - 3
Svillekid - 15
Mr. Maduro - 15
oldforge - 6
Ormonster - 2
rrplascencia - 10
AD720 - 4
ucubed - 5
mikeandshellie2 - 2
Guntizzle - 2
dccraft - 3
taltos - 1
jjirons69 - 4
ResIpsa - 1
DSturg369 - 1
Dball - 3
anderson0196 - 5
JohnnyKay5 - 4
n3uka - 5
RailRunner - 25 1ZEW96781371510885
Haastility - 4
Don "The Madman" Fernando - 26
68TriShield - 1
rck70 - 20 0308 0070 0001 1027 7864 and 0308 0070 0001 1027 7888
tsolomon - 2 0103 8555 7494 3749 2796
Molarman777 - 9 1Z 2AF 928 03 3248 199 0
gwc4sc - 4 0103 8555 7493 9661 2150
gvarsity - 6 0103 8555 7493 6598 1737


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's the winning number as picked by Random.org


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's the number list as assigned...
hotreds - 1-2
uncballzer - 3-5
shvictor - 6-8
smitty0128 - 9-14
D_A - 15-23
Bax - 24-28
Volt - 29-34
Beachjeep90 - 35-38
awsmith4 - 39-40
CBI_2 - 41-42
garyatmaui - 43-45
OSIRUS - 46-50
DMK - 51-52
drunkensailor - 53-58
ahc4353 - 59-60
krik011 - 61-65
ironfreak - 66-68
Svillekid - 69-83
Mr. Maduro - 84-98
oldforge - 99-104
Ormonster - 105-106
rrplascencia - 107-116
AD720 - 117-120
ucubed - 121-125
mikeandshellie2 - 126-127
Guntizzle - 128-129
dccraft - 130-132
taltos - 133
jjirons69 - 134-137
ResIpsa - 138
DSturg369 - 139
Dball - 140-142
anderson0196 - 143-147
JohnnyKay5 - 148-151
n3uka - 152-156
RailRunner - 157-181
Haastility - 182-185
Don "The Madman" Fernando - 186-211
68TriShield - 212
rck70 - 213-232 
tsolomon - 233-234 
Molarman777 - 235-243 
gwc4sc - 244-247 
gvarsity - 248-253


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

:bl*GVARSITY IS THE WINNER!!!*:bl


----------



## anderson0196 (May 11, 2008)

Congrats GVARSITY!

Hell of a pull this 4th!


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

Way to go Gvarsity!!! Yeah!!! Congrats! :bl


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats!! Great job to all who participated!!! :tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey Congrats! Now what you didnt know is you have to smoke them ALL at the Same time!!!!! haha Enjoy!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats Gvarsity! A lot to enjoy there. Thanks also to you guys for your work in putting this together for our troops. :tu:tu:tu


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow!! Absolutely floored. Thanks to everyone who put this together. 

I have to say I really didn't realize until a second ago that it was all one prize. I read the pm from shilala saying you won. In my mind I thought cool which prize did I win because I was thinking all the prizes in the beginning of the thread were going to multiple people. So I'm really in shock. 

The best part really is the awesome package of cigars going to our troops. As fun as this is for me today I need to take a moment to appreciate how lucky we are to have the freedoms we do. I want to say thank you to everyone serving now or who has served in our armed forces for their service.

I hope everyone had a good Independence Day and thank you all for your contributions to the troops.


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Congrats gvarsity! Great raffle everyone. Next time can I get in? If I lose you can just send the sticks back to afghan for me:ss


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

that's a nice freakin prize you just won...congratulations on your winnings


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

shilala said:


> :bl*GVARSITY IS THE WINNER!!!*:bl


congrats


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Congratulations gvarsity!!! Can I be your friend? :ss*


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Gvarsity WOW you have some fine smoking ahead of you!!! 
Thanks for supporting the troops!!


----------



## BigDilly (May 4, 2008)

:blCongrats to GVARSITY:bl

Also thanks to Shiala and the rest of the Crazy Gorillas who spent time and effort on this contest. The boys overseas can use any bit of The U.S.A. they can get.


----------



## Ormonster (Jan 29, 2007)

*WooHoo Congrats Gvarsity!*


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats Gvarsity!!! Great contest....the troops deserve it.:tu


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats Gvarsity! :ss


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats!

Party at your house....all week!


----------



## slider9499 (Apr 19, 2007)

Does anyone have an address/contact that I can mail cigars for the troops to?

I have an idea and I am going to post it as soon as I get the logistics finalized

keep your eyes open, espcially if you subscribe to this or any TROOPS related thread.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

jjirons69 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Party at your house....all week!


If only the wife could handle smoking at the house. Fortunately a couple of nice places near here to have a cigar and a cold libation. I definitely need to host a party or at least a CS herf of some kind. Will have to dust off the rolodex as well...:ss


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

Please everyone remember to rg bump Scott and the rest of the guys for donating none of this would have happened without them!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Contestants (red indicates I've received the donation)*
hotreds - 2
uncballzer - 3
shvictor - 3
smitty0128 - 6
D_A - 9
Bax - 5
Volt - 6
Beachjeep90 - 4
awsmith4 - 2
CBI_2 - 2
garyatmaui - 3
OSIRUS - 5
DMK - 2
drunkensailor - 6
ahc4353 - 2
krik011 - 5
ironfreak - 3
Svillekid - 15
Mr. Maduro - 15
oldforge - 6
Ormonster - 2
rrplascencia - 10
AD720 - 4
ucubed - 5
mikeandshellie2 - 2
Guntizzle - 2
dccraft - 3
taltos - 1
jjirons69 - 4
ResIpsa - 1
DSturg369 - 1
Dball - 3
anderson0196 - 5
JohnnyKay5 - 4
n3uka - 5
RailRunner - 25 1ZEW96781371510885
Haastility - 4
Don "The Madman" Fernando - 26
68TriShield - 1
rck70 - 20 
tsolomon - 2 
Molarman777 - 9 1Z 2AF 928 03 3248 199 0
gwc4sc - 4 0103 8555 7493 9661 2150
gvarsity - 6


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

mikeandshellie2 said:


> Please everyone remember to rg bump Scott and the rest of the guys for donating none of this would have happened without them!


*Don't forget Vinnie!!!*
He was instrumental in getting this thing going, and did 90% of the grunt work. I'd not have been able to even get this off the ground without his help. :tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrat! And let the RG bumping begin:tu


----------



## Molarman777 (Nov 7, 2007)

Congrats on the win!

Scott let me know if you have trouble getting the "hog legs".

I hope everyone had a great holiday,

Molar


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

shilala said:


> *Don't forget Vinnie!!!*
> He was instrumental in getting this thing going, and did 90% of the grunt work. I'd not have been able to even get this off the ground without his help. :tu


*Vin is quiet and shy and doesn't like being in the limelight. He pretty much sticks to the shadows! :r

Thanks Vinnie and Scott! Great job on the raffle. Any estimate on the number of smokes going to the troops?
*


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

gnukfu said:


> *Vin is quiet and shy and doesn't like being in the limelight. He pretty much sticks to the shadows! :r
> 
> *


that was until some young ape put a spotlight on his ass, and Al made him sit in a saddle and posted a vid on youtube :r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> *Thanks Vinnie and Scott! Great job on the raffle. Any estimate on the number of smokes going to the troops?*


George, it's well over 1,000. :tu
I've done a lot of preliminary packing by putting lots of 50 cigars in gallon freezer bags along with a couple water pillows that rrplascencia sent.
I'll get the prize package box and the cigars that are going to newcigarz and bazookajoe ready for shipping on Monday.
The last load will go to macms as soon as the last couple packages come in. At that point I'll have a reasonably accurate number for the final damage and I'll post it here.


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

at least we hit 1k...if you need more humidification or something let me know =)


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

SCOTT AND VIN :tu:tu ON A GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

gvarsity said:


> If only the wife could handle smoking at the house. Fortunately a couple of nice places near here to have a cigar and a cold libation. I definitely need to host a party or at least a CS herf of some kind. Will have to dust off the rolodex as well...:ss


Congrats! :bl

Please PM me your address so I can get the Oliva sampler out to you!


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

AD720 said:


> Congrats! :bl
> 
> Please PM me your address so I can get the Oliva sampler out to you!


PM sent. Thank you.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

ja3480 said:


> SCOTT AND VIN :tu:tu ON A GREAT JOB!!!


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:

And congrats to the WINNER!!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Hey Al!! Love the new signature!!!*


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

gvarsity said:


> Thanks for the flexibility. My excuse for my procrastination is life has been a little crazy lately.


Congrats on winning and thanks for helping me finally win an argument with my mother about how procrastination isn't always bad. :r

Great job to all who sponsored and participated in this great event for the troops. :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

DC 0103 8555 7493 4558 8796 - my small piece of the pie is shipping out to you tomorrow Bob (gvarsity).


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Scott and Vin, great job on putting this together. I think it is an awesome job and the cause is more than worthy. It takes special kinds of people to continue giving of themselves without expectation of return.

Thanks to all of you who entered the raffle as well it takes your kind of participation to make this a success. It is pretty amazing when you think about it. To all you folks in USA I hope your boys come home safe and soon. To all of you outside the US that participated, thank you for making the world just a little be smaller and more agreeable space.

And to those of you that gave prizes to make this raffle happen, lets just say I am humbled by your continued generosity.

Shawn


 OH YA ALMOST FORGOT CONGRATS TO THE WINNER


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Okay, a few packages on the way out:
Prize Package - gvarsity - 1Z2Y49X60399928398
400 cigars for the troops - Newcigarz - 1Z2Y49X6P297756573
400 cigars for the troops - bazookajoe - 1Z2Y49X6P295522382

As soon as the last few packages trickle in, I'll send the last load off to macms.
Thanks guys!!!
Scott


----------



## slider9499 (Apr 19, 2007)

Does anyone have an address/contact that I can mail cigars for the troops to?

I have an idea and I am going to post it as soon as I get the logistics finalized

keep your eyes open, espcially if you subscribe to this or any TROOPS related thread.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

slider9499 said:


> Does anyone have an address/contact that I can mail cigars for the troops to?
> 
> I have an idea and I am going to post it as soon as I get the logistics finalized
> 
> keep your eyes open, espcially if you subscribe to this or any TROOPS related thread.


get in touch with Newcigarz or one of the other known hubs.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

shilala said:


> Okay, a few packages on the way out:
> Prize Package - gvarsity - 1Z2Y49X60399928398
> 400 cigars for the troops - Newcigarz - 1Z2Y49X6P297756573
> 400 cigars for the troops - bazookajoe - 1Z2Y49X6P295522382
> ...





slider9499 said:


> Does anyone have an address/contact that I can mail cigars for the troops to?
> 
> I have an idea and I am going to post it as soon as I get the logistics finalized
> 
> keep your eyes open, espcially if you subscribe to this or any TROOPS related thread.


Lucky Tony is moving so i think im safe for a while  Watch out troops they're aiming for you!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Lucky Tony is moving so i think im *safe *for a while  Watch out troops they're aiming for you!


Define safe? :r


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

On the Way Bob!

0103 8555 7494 7148 1831


Enjoy the Olivas. :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

All the smokes are in!!!
I'll do a final count and pack the last load that will be going out to macms tomorrow.
I'll report back here shortly with the final numbers and final confirmation number. :tu

*Contestants (red indicates I've received the donation)*
hotreds - 2
uncballzer - 3
shvictor - 3
smitty0128 - 6
D_A - 9
Bax - 5
Volt - 6
Beachjeep90 - 4
awsmith4 - 2
CBI_2 - 2
garyatmaui - 3
OSIRUS - 5
DMK - 2
drunkensailor - 6
ahc4353 - 2
krik011 - 5
ironfreak - 3
Svillekid - 15
Mr. Maduro - 15
oldforge - 6
Ormonster - 2
rrplascencia - 10
AD720 - 4
ucubed - 5
mikeandshellie2 - 2
Guntizzle - 2
dccraft - 3
taltos - 1
jjirons69 - 4
ResIpsa - 1
DSturg369 - 1
Dball - 3
anderson0196 - 5
JohnnyKay5 - 4
n3uka - 5
RailRunner - 25
Haastility - 4
Don "The Madman" Fernando - 26
68TriShield - 1
rck70 - 20 
tsolomon - 2 
Molarman777 - 9
gwc4sc - 4
gvarsity - 6


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*1300 Cigars!!!*
That's the final tally. There were also a whole bunch of water pillows, a road warrior travel ashtray, and a nice cutter.
I just packed up the final load of 500 cigars and the few odd things to go to macms, UPS Tracking # 1Z2Y49X6P293816550

I've contacted the last couple Donors so that they can get their prizes sent off to Bob, and everything is tied up.

One last time I'd like to say THANK YOU to everyone who followed, donated, participated, or competed in the Troop Raffle.
It was a ton of fun and served a very worthwhile cause.
Thank You!!!


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

1300!!! That is fantastic. A big thank you to Scott and Vinnie for all of their time and effort. Another thank you to all of the folks who dontated the great prizes. A last thank you to everyone who participated and for the kind words of congratulations. 

As much as this is exciting for me to have won such a great set of prizes the 1300 cigars to the troops is more exciting for me. I feel like I understand a little how much it means to our soldiers to get them. Last year with the help of many generous CS gorillas I put together a much more modest package of cigars together for the troops. Months later after that unit had returned states side I was at my friends welcome home event. At one point he introduced me to another returning soldier and before he finished introducing me, she said "You are the cigar guy!" and went on to tell me how much that package meant for her and the rest of the unit. That is a moment I'll never forget. We did a good thing here and I am very proud of this communities commitment to our men & women and uniform. Thanks again.


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

This was an excellent idea and the prize was just beyond ridiculous. I was happy and honored to particpate and wished I could have done more, but I guess I can do what I can do right? I'll be sure to help out more down the road. Congratulations again on winning


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

shilala said:


> *1300 Cigars!!!*


:chk:chk:chk:chk

This is exactly how I dance....which is why I don't dance.


----------



## Guntizzle (Jun 3, 2008)

shilala said:


> *1300 Cigars!!!*
> There were also a whole bunch of water pillows,* a road warrior travel ashtray, and a nice cutter.
> 
> *
> Thank You!!!


 Figured those would come in handy

1300 is crazy, hope to see some pics when the troops receive the 1.3K Cigar Bomb


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

shilala said:


> 400 cigars for the troops - Newcigarz - 1Z2Y49X6P297756573


Got my box today. This comes at a great time. I am going to hit up my contacts before my move. Thanks to everyone who participated! :tu


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Got my box today. This comes at a great time. I am going to hit up my contacts before my move. Thanks to everyone who participated! :tu


Wow that is impressive. Thanks for everything you are doing.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Magnificent cigars for the troops!! :ss

Your cigars are headed out this weekend. :tu

Thank you for supporting the troops.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Got my box as well. Thank you to all the troop supporters! :u


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Here is the prize package final picture. I didn't have a very good place to spread this all out so I did the best I could. I also had to photoshop in the palio in because I left it right outside the frame. I believe there are 147 cigars. Couple things that are a little hard to see. Under the coffee is the jar humidor. In front of the travel humi is the wood 3 finger cigar holder.


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

man I have to say congrats on an awesome prize...and I must say congrats to those who participated for helping out the troops


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Enjoy Brother :tu

Chas


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

gvarsity said:


> Here is the prize package final picture. I didn't have a very good place to spread this all out so I did the best I could. I also had to photoshop in the palio in because I left it right outside the frame. I believe there are 147 cigars. Couple things that are a little hard to see. Under the coffee is the jar humidor. In front of the travel humi is the wood 3 finger cigar holder.


Holy Padrons. What a fabulous collection. Congrats on the winnings and thanks for supporting the troops.


----------

